# New Skervesen Astilla 8str building process :)



## krismaciejewski (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys. I am quite new to the forums and this is my first thread, but i hope you will enjoy it 

A while a go i ordered my first 8string guitar from Skervesen. First idea was to order SWAN model, but just so it happened i bought 7string SWAN frol Lothar, fellow forum member. So after seeing this picture 





i decided to go with Astilla, Skervesens headles design 

Basic specs were

Ash body
Rosewood/Ebony neck
Aftermath pickups

Since i always loved buckeye burl wood on guitars i started looking for nice piece and eventually bought this






To be continued....


----------



## schwiz (Sep 21, 2013)

Pics aren't working


----------



## krismaciejewski (Sep 21, 2013)

schwiz said:


> Pics aren't working



Fixed


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like a cool project! Subbed for updates!


----------



## krismaciejewski (Sep 22, 2013)

So here is 2 pieces of ash chambered...


----------



## krismaciejewski (Sep 22, 2013)

And here we have all 3 layers glued together. 






Originally Astilla suppose to have just ash body with buckey burl top, but good people at Skervesen figured it out that buckeye is not hard and strong enough to hold ABM bridge saddles. So they made a decision to put extra layer of bubbinga between ash and buckeye. All thumbs up from me  I have that done in my SWAN and it looks and sounds awesome.


----------



## krismaciejewski (Sep 23, 2013)

Not much interest there i see 
Well, i will continue anyway.

So here is already shaped (not completely) body.
Front:






And back:


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 23, 2013)

Not feeling that half-a-head-stock, but besides that, it really is stunning. Amazing build, materials & design!


----------



## krismaciejewski (Sep 23, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Not feeling that half-a-head-stock, but besides that, it really is stunning. Amazing build, materials & design!



I actually dig the mini headstock. First i like to hang my guitars on the wall 
Second it gives me that stop for my hand so it doesn't run out of the neck.
And third it gives me a bit of balance in the design. I could have had it Strandberg style but i'm not big fan of no headstock at all. But i totally understand it is a matter of personal taste


----------



## Maggai (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Dommak89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm not to fond on headless guitars, but this one really looks nice. And I love the wood!


----------



## Robrecht (Sep 25, 2013)

Finally, another Astilla! My favourite Skervesen shape. It'll look amazing with that wood.


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 4, 2013)

Here you can see something new for Astilla. When i found out that in my axe there will be one more layer of wood (bubbinga) i asked guys at Skervesen if they could cut a bit edges of the body to make them a bit slanted and show up all the layers (like in my SKervesen Swan). No problemo they said so we got something like that:


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 4, 2013)

Im diggin the half headstock thing!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 5, 2013)

Only thing I dislike about this design is the huge angled cutout on the butt end of the instrument. It's not really needed, and it doesn't work with my taste. But as a whole, these things look badass. Good call on the beveled edges too, it really made the guitar look way more badass!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 5, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Only thing I dislike about this design is the huge angled cutout on the butt end of the instrument. It's not really needed, and it doesn't work with my taste. But as a whole, these things look badass. Good call on the beveled edges too, it really made the guitar look way more badass!



+1 on all counts!


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 5, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Only thing I dislike about this design is the huge angled cutout on the butt end of the instrument. It's not really needed, and it doesn't work with my taste. But as a whole, these things look badass. Good call on the beveled edges too, it really made the guitar look way more badass!



Well it kinda is needed. If you look at it shape of the cutout is determined by scales of separate strings. If there was no cutout then minituners would be "on top" of the wood and it would be difficult to use it. But i understand the aesthetical issues 

PS. More pictures coming soon


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 5, 2013)

^Yeah, but I personally think they could've made the transition from the body outline a little bit more organic.


----------



## Robrecht (Oct 5, 2013)

I love the design. The cutout sets it apart from the usual superstrat fare and it looks very "form follows function" to me with the angled bridge and tuners.

Also:





(from the Skervesen Facebook page)


----------



## aMetalProducer (Oct 5, 2013)

The contours you've added should be stock! 

Very nice.

However, I agree that the cutout at the bridge could change a bit.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 6, 2013)

krismaciejewski said:


> Well it kinda is needed. If you look at it shape of the cutout is determined by scales of separate strings. If there was no cutout then minituners would be "on top" of the wood and it would be difficult to use it. But i understand the aesthetical issues
> 
> PS. More pictures coming soon



well, it's not about whether it's needed or not, it's about how it's incorporated into the design. There's no problem with having wood underneath the tuners, as long as it's scooped out enough so you can comfortably get your fingers around it.


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok. Lets change the subject  Neck this time. Inlay to be specific. 
Cool thing about is on which fret letter V lands


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 6, 2013)

This has my attention.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 6, 2013)

gonna look awesome definitely jealous.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 7, 2013)

Sweet, I wholeheartedly approve of this 
Those contours are awesome!


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 9, 2013)

Not the big fan of neck profile on my Astilla tho 






Jokes aside, as you can see it will be 5 piece rosewood/ebony/maple neck.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 9, 2013)

That combo of neck laminates has got a nice look to it. With that thick of stock though too bad you can't split it and make two necks out of it.


----------



## Jebe- (Oct 10, 2013)

That neck looks like a tasty toffee/chocolate/fudge bar.
Always nice to see new Skerversen builds. They're all so yummy!

...and I sound like a freakin' p*ssy


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok so i knew from beginning that clear coat will bring more details from the wood, but i guess i didn't expect that much better result 

Just a reminder. That is how it looked before...






And that how it looked after first clear coat  Enjoy


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 15, 2013)

Holy testicle Tuesday! 

Dude... That thing is beautiful!


----------



## Jlang (Oct 15, 2013)

wow


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 19, 2013)

Some detailed photos:


----------



## Jlang (Oct 19, 2013)

this guitar is gonna look incredible . Black hardware?


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 19, 2013)

Jlang said:


> this guitar is gonna look incredible . Black hardware?



Yes.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 19, 2013)

The body is b**er inducting, beautiful fanned neck but the lack of headstock makes me cringe 
No doubt this will play insane.


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 29, 2013)

That is the state of the neck at the moment...


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 29, 2013)

Just curious, why did you go with the Skervesen inlay?


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 29, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Just curious, why did you go with the Skervesen inlay?



I like it for couple of reasons. 
It shows the brand of the guitar, as there is no space for branding on the mini headstock.
It marks 5th fret in a Very cool way 
And it just gonna look awesome in dark as its gonna be glowing


----------



## icos211 (Oct 30, 2013)

I bet the Skervy guys had no qualms with everyone seeing just exactly who built the guitar whenever you take it somewhere.


----------



## Watty (Oct 30, 2013)

If you're okay with it, more power to you...but there's no way in hell I'd inlay the company's name on my custom instrument. Heck, I'd probably tell Doug to take a hike if that were the pre-req for getting one of even his guitars.

The V at the fifth is cool though, Roman numerals are always slick when done in a cool font.


----------



## krismaciejewski (Oct 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> If you're okay with it, more power to you...but there's no way in hell I'd inlay the company's name on my custom instrument. Heck, I'd probably tell Doug to take a hike if that were the pre-req for getting one of even his guitars.
> 
> The V at the fifth is cool though, Roman numerals are always slick when done in a cool font.



Whatever floats your boat mate


----------



## krismaciejewski (Nov 16, 2013)

Fretwork done


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 18, 2013)

OH my god. Dat top! 

Looks stunning. can't wait to see more!


----------



## krismaciejewski (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok guys. Some of you might have seen it already but for the others, here it is. 
Ready Astilla 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/259436-ngd-skervesen-astilla-3-a.html


----------

